# 70 pounds?



## 06springfield (Jun 12, 2010)

I just got a new to me PSE bowmadness. Its set at 70 lbs I could only shoot it about 12 times before my arms turned to rubber. ( I'm a wimp with a desk job) Should I turn the bow down to 60 lbs or just do some pushups. How important is 10 lbs, what are the pros and cons?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Turn it down and keep shooting, every coupld of weeks turn it up a half turn and eventually you will be back to 70. As for weight, 40 is all u need in Utah, but 50-65 is PLENTY! Good luck with it, the archery hunt is aBLAST!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would turn it down and make it comfortable to shoot. 60lbs is plenty to kill deer or elk. This season is all but over, so turn it down and enjoy the sport. You can always turn it back up next summer if you feel the need.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Am not an expert by any means. But their is not an animal in North America that can't be killed with a 56 lbs bow, and the draw is smooth and painless.. Give it a try. No hurkin and jerking in the draw process.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

shoot it at 60 lbs for the next year and then crank it up to 70 at the end of the season next year. Drawing a bow utilizes a combination of muscles that you don't use very often aside from shooting a bow. When I first started bowhunting I shot 60 lbs and at that time I was bench pressing 325 and doing pullups with 70 lbs on my back and it helped me learn to use a controlled drawing motion. A year later I turned it up to 70 and I could barely notice the difference in amount of effort required to draw.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you cant draw it back without sitting on a chair then its too much weight. With a draw longer than 26" you can kill anything in utah with a 40 lb plus bow. Heck you could probably kill anything in north america.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Turn it down a bit, a couple pounds can feel like a lot more than it is... as has been mentioned, anything in our country can be killed efficiently with 50#'s so why hurt yourself or risk injury pulling too much weight at the beginning. Also as mentioned, in a week you'll be turning it up cause it feels light.


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

The bow will work best at its max lbs but back it down to 60 for a bit then get back to 70 lbs. 70 will shot faster I want to shot as fast as I can


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A bow doesn't shoot any better at full draw then it does with the limbs backed off. Put it in a hooter shooter and you'll see. 

A bow shoots best when tuned to the shooter and with the arrows tuned to the bow.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> A bow doesn't shoot any better at full draw then it does with the limbs backed off. Put it in a hooter shooter and you'll see.
> 
> A bow shoots best when tuned to the shooter and with the arrows tuned to the bow.


I think he may have been referring to performance from a pure "output" perspective...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, from a standpoint of more energy in = more energy out, but a bow is most "efficient" when properly tuned...regardless of the energy in/out. How much energy you need is relative to the game in question and how far you want to track your arrow after it passes through the critter. 
A bow can only be as efficient as its design, and doesn't perform any more "effciently" at full poundage than at a lowered poundage if tuned...it just has more energy.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wane do you have an archery shop?


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep shooting the bow at 70 lbs. and before long you'll be able to shoot all the arrows you want. Then, a couple of weeks before the hunt turn the bow down to 65 lbs, retune fore broadheads and you'll be amazed at how well you can shoot.


----------

